# Tolls Calculator & Info



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Just stumbled over this site, seems to cover most of Europe, but have no idea how up to date it is.

Prices listed as for 2013

http://www.dalnicni-znamky.com/en/highway-toll-united-kingdom.html

The page is set to UK, others on the index on the left, it is also multi-lingual.

Might help someone.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Peter

Since you have posted this in 'Poland Touring' I think I ought to point out that for Poland the entry is about 2 years out of date.


Now the Motorways and quite a lot of the road network which is non-Motorway, is covered by the VIA Toll (GO-type) box system for vehicles over 3.5t., with monitors on overhead gantries deducting amounts from pre-loaded credit.

I the A4 is still be operating manual tolls for under 3.5t and may still be on the Katowice-Krakow section which was the original tolled bit.

I cannot speak for other counties' entries on the site, but the Polish info does bring in some doubt.

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks, Geoff, I did say I didn't know how up to date it was. There may be a more up to date version, I'll have a look around.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You just can't please some people :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You just can't please some people :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink:


I do not understand the reason for that comment.

Peter stated in his OP that he did not know if it was up-to-date. I was supplying some info on that point.

Peter thanked me and said he would look for an update - he appeared not take my post as a complaint.

I particularly posted the correction to the info in Peter's link because he had posted in 'Poland Touring' (maybe inadvertently). Anyone in the future searching that sub-forum might well need the current info, especially since the signage for these non-Motorway toll roads is non-existent and information is hard to find unless you know what to look for.

I also posted the same info on another thread where a Member wrote about avoiding the toll roads in Poland.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > You just can't please some people :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink:
> ...


Calm down man, it was said in jest, did you not see the wink/smiles.


----------

